# Pooch PFDs: Why Your Dog Needs a Life Jacket



## PetGuide.com

​



> Dogs are known to be avid swimmers, but it’s important to outfit your pup with a pooch PFD. Plus, we give your our picks for the best dog life jackets.
> 
> One of the key deciding factors to where we camp during the summer is the quality of the leash free zone available to vacationing pooches. One of our favorites has the most amazing beach for ball-throwing and better still, a large cap rock where sticks can be tossed for dogs that love to feel the air between them and the water before splash down. During one visit when our big black lab Chase jumped in to fetch a stick and just kept on swimming, out past the target and seemingly towards an island a couple miles out. It took a lot of frantic calling to get his attention and ultimately turn him back towards shore, but such is the nature of the water-loving pooch that seems compelled to paddle to exhaustion
> 
> Let’s face it, while we all love to see our little guys enjoying water sports it’s as important to monitor their activities and whereabouts as those of a young child. Rivers have currents, docks have entry points but sometimes few suitable exits for a tired dog and poor judgment calls (à la Chase) can result in longer than expected swims and pooped pooches struggling to find shore.
> 
> I know we all love to see our dogs swimming commando but there are times when a little support is needed to ensure his safety and our peace of mind. Thankfully today’s manufacturers have addressed this need via a series of streamlined designs that ensure ease of mobility and superior safety features for our water-loving sidekicks.
> 
> Some tips to making the right choice for your pet?


Read more about the Pooch PFDs: Why Your Dog Needs a Life Jacket at PetGuide.com.


----------

